# تعلقا بمتعلقهما



## makala

سلام يا إخواني

هل تستطيعون أن تفسروا لي هذا الكلام؟


والحكمة هي العلم النافع, والمعل الصالح. وسمي حكمة لأن العلم والعمل قد تعلقا لمتعلقهما وأوصلا إلى غايتهما

المصدر 
شفاء العليل لابن القيم الجوزية


----------



## Mejeed

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كلمة "المعل" من الواضح وجود خطأ في كتابتها أو طباعتها ، والصحيح "العمل".

تعلقا لمتعلقهما (ولعل الأصح بمتعلقهما):
أي أن العلم والعمل ارتبط كل منهما بغرض أو هدف ما ، لتحقيقه والوصول إليه.


----------



## makala

شكرا جزيلا


----------

